# Hitching in Canada, suggestions for a first timer?



## aneurysmamanda

i've always wanted to travel after highschool grad so i'm planning on hitching across canada with a friend. More then likely to end up out west (but who knows), then of course head back and go to montreal.

I was just wondering if there are any one else whos traveled a great distance within Canada, and if there was any tips suggestions or places to check out it would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## aneurysmamanda

yeah i know it gets cold everywhere outwest thats why were just heading out for the summer, its not nearly as bad. I've experienced canadian winters and i don't really feel like dealing with them stranded in the middle of saskachewan, but other then it being cold anyother suggestions like what to bring or places to stop at?


----------



## iamcrkt

Ah, yes. The ever so pivotal: "Where do I go?" and "What do I bring?" questions! Welllllll.... I find that it's really hard to answer these questions for anyone except myself. If you find yourself asking these questions then you should really be asking yourself these questions: "Am I cut for travelling?" and "Do I feel comfortable sleeping outside in many different types of weather?" and "Am I comfortable carrying just the necessities or do I need my whole bedroom?"...

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Mouse

this random dude friended me on myspace the other day... he's a full time canadian hitchhicker. he may be able to help you. 

http://www.myspace.com/kipperhitchhikes


----------



## aneurysmamanda

i'm pretty sure i'd be cut out for traveling, i'm quite used to just having the essentials and definitly not the type who need the whole bedroom. as for sleeping in all kids of weather, been there done that,many times over my life. I've asked myself these questions many times before over the past while and i know that i'd definitly be up for it, but thanks for the advice anyways, it's good to know that theres people out there who wont lead you out into the woods and then give you zero information on what to expect about being there.


----------



## trangus

hey. i love canada. pretty lax, people and gvt. but a little too lax for the most part. but as for kewl places, theres lots, nelson is kinda cool, really weird though. lotsa dreamy people, but the whole kootenay area is awesome. i dont care for vancouver, but lotsa people love it. i really like the (vancouver)island. victoria is like the island city, theres some kids there and such, not a horrible place. montreal kix ass!! and all o quebec was really kewl. woulda been cooler if i spoke french, but hey its a kewl excuse to learn a new language. banff is beautiful. i guess kinda kewl, just passed through in a bus. guelph ontario is kinda kewl, its like the place in onterrible thats not in onterrible! halifax is alright, but i didnt like the rest of nova scotia, it was kinda tough hitchin.umm, more later, but yeah,
peace


----------



## aneurysmamanda

yeah canada is sweet, i've traveled a few places here and they've all friggin rocked. i've heard a lot abot BC and i've never got to really delve into BC a whole lot because i just went in for a day trip when i was visiting my cousin in Calgary, and believe me i KNOW montreal kicks ass, half my family originates from quebec i love it, and i can speak/undersand french pretty well so its a really big advantage!! you should definitly check it out again because it is soo cool, and i must say say out of most of onterrible except where i live in newmarket. its like 40 minutes north of toronto and the best small punk scene in canada, swear to god it is sweet here.

but anyways i wont blabber on thanks for the suggestions on where to visit and stuff, some i've seen some i havn't but it'll all be taken into account when i begin my travels!


----------



## Matt Derrick

are you into urban exploration? like, exploring abandoned places? Canada ROCKS for that kinda thing. all the best UE groups are in Canada, and it practically all started in Toronto. you should meet some UE kids in canada during your travels and see if they'll take you to explore some cool places.

http://drainsofmycity.com/

those guys are pretty cool... check out the links section for more, and try googling urban exploration.


----------



## aneurysmamanda

i love urban exploration, when i'm not super busy thats what i spend my time doing just walking around like toronto or other towns in the area. or when i'm out of provence instead of hitting up dumb tourist attractions, i walk around and explore all day.

that site looks really neat, thanks man


----------



## trangus

kewl, i didnt know u lived in canada. im on the way back soon. im passing through the kootenays, i might walk but i mighta gota ride. either way sweet. thunder bay rox for flyin signs and if ur there check out the cascades, if ur into big rivers with big swimming holes, pretty sweet.medicine hat alberta is also excellent for flying signs.hmm, more later


----------



## aneurysmamanda

yep i'm a canuck, i've heard that the kootenays are cool from a bnch of people, and i've been up and around the thunder bay area but never actually in. Sounds pretty cool thanks


----------



## Poking Victim

ooo I live about ten miles across the US/CAN border from the Kootenays. I'm going to Rossland for snowboarding in about 8 hours.


----------



## trangus

u live in northport? i figure thats the place closest to rossland.i been thinkin about a walk that way, seeing as how i was deported and am not allowed back, but my whole life is in canada. i cant wait to get back.


----------



## ThomWithKawliga

if your looking to hang out with hippies and junkies, and tweakers and such, b.c. is a good spot. as an avid drinker, i would reccomend halifax, montreal, ottawa, edmonton, and winnipeg. saskatoon i found is also kinda fun depending on what time of the year you're there. also, the mountains in aberta and b.c., goddamn breathtaking whether riding it or hitching. as far as gear goes, i tend to just carry sleeping gear, sometimes rain gear, a good knife or multitool and a tarp and some ropes.


----------



## aneurysmamanda

the mountains are amazing, i was out there like 4 or 5 years ago and i asked my dad if i could stay and live in a little cabin all my by self just so i wouldn't have to leave them haha.


----------



## Crazycoon

BC!!!!!!!!! definitely the place to go if your into being a forest freak  the old growth on Van isle is crazy wonderful. Trees are huuuuge, and theres like, a million types of berries in the clear cuts and in some places theres wooden board walks that wind through the forest, like some kinda e-wok village shit! Check out carmana-walbran valley but don't get lost in the labyrinth's of logging roads...I cant wait to go back there!


----------



## aneurysmamanda

i think i definitly have to make it out to BC haha everyones saying to go out there, which doesn't surprise me because western canada is fucking sweet.


----------



## trangus

yeah, im back in canadia. back in vic-boring-a. its a kewl place if u got a cool crew. food not bombs every sunday across the road from mickey d's. gr8 dumpsters. vics ok, its like the california of canada. i hate the cold so this is my winter place. goin east soon. got a buddy with inside scoop on hotshots from kamloops to toronto. sounds fun for a first hop.was gonna go last month, but alas i was deported.ohwell, buddy got frostbite anyway. poor lurch!


----------



## aneurysmamanda

i heard victoria is pretty but...thats it haha, i don't blame you for hating the cold i'm stuck in it!! but good luck on your first hop down to toronto, come and pluck me from this frozen hell hole hehe


----------



## Mady

It may be alarmist, but just in case, never hitchhike without mace.


----------



## londontapwater

A couple of years ago i hitched from Newfoundland to Alaska(with a little train hopping chucked in) and found it,apart from a few places in Quebec,a breeze.



The only time i got stopped by a cop was some place in Saskatchewan and he basically hung around for a while and bitched about moving out there from Toronto with his wife!



Got picked up by lots of different folks:more poor than rich(which always seems to be the case),more men than couples,more couples than women.

Had a few mildly dodgey experiences in Quebec but I'm big-enough and ugly enough to look after myself.



The Maritimes and the Yukon seem to be easier than all the bits in between.

Ive hitched all over 

Australia and newZealand and would put Canada up there with with ease of getting rides and the general friendliness of the natives


----------



## Teko

would you pm me more specifics about canada? i am looking to move that way probably start of spring, i love backpacking and i have always lusted after canada's mountains, and in general, canada.


----------



## peaceofreese

i just hitched to montreal from boston a couple months ago.. its not hard getting rides over the border but if you need to you can walk over to get back home right in the car lanes (i was a little surprised that border patrol still lets that happen).. i couldnt catch a ride going all the way into the states. just remember it really is a different country be ready or it would be overwhelming. And the french think its weird when you dont have a sign saying where youre going


----------



## bucksaw

if you rode in on train you could get by w/ no i.d. if you have to hitch while in Canada and you dont wanna go back 2 the states dont bring i.d. tell n e one yer from vancover, if your english is good enough. try to hop a ride back in to states there are some areas whre you can go thru safely vaxis security thing, hitchin is hard towrds the border to the states. be carefull of bugs VG park montreal.


----------

